# Born to be Wild



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

I still love this song. So Easy but yet hard to play well. 
Comments appreciated. 
Dirty Comments will be applauded


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2016)

I liked the idea of lead fills in that song.
That disco ball has to go. 
I jammed with a guy who had them in his studio.
Drove me nuts every time a dot hit my eye.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Killer, tune. I thought it sounded quite good. I kind of missed all the pick scrapes though. They're so prominent in the original that I really noticed the absence here.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

laristotle said:


> I liked the idea of lead fills in that song.
> That disco ball has to go.
> I jammed with a guy who had them in his studio.
> Drove me nuts every time a dot hit my eye.


I honestly don't notice them. What bothers me are high intensity flood or "wash" lights


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

The music was great but there are definite pitch issues with the vocals. Are you using monitors for just the vocals? That may help you stay on key. You might try wearing one ear plug if only at practices. That can help. I wish I had more advise to offer but singing while playing isn't easy.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Guitar101 said:


> The music was great but there are definite pitch issues with the vocals. Are you using monitors for just the vocals? That may help you stay on key. You might try wearing one ear plug if only at practices. That can help. I wish I had more advise to offer but singing while playing isn't easy.


Split monitors in stereo:
L_ guitar and vox
R: bass/guitar/vox

Third separate mix to the drummer


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

After your post announcing drinks I was expecting this. Tough song for a 3 pieces band. I see that you are getting a really good sound out of that electronic drum kit.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

solid cover, sounds great guys!


----------

